

Petition: Put a Donate button on the NASA home page - dlf
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/put-donate-button-nasa-home-page/XHmtZBVs

======
mpyne
While this would certainly be nice, it's actually illegal for NASA (or any
government agency) to use additional funds for purposes that are handled by
what's termed appropriated funds (the money that comes from Congress passing a
government budget).

There are non-appropriated fund activities in the government, but those are
generally focused on a specific mission area. I'm not sure which NAFI's NASA
might have that it would be able to use donated funds for, but I suspect this
wouldn't be nearly as helpful as one might think.

------
alwaysinshade
I'm in Australia and would happily donate a few bucks to NASA from time to
time. Anyone who recognises the value of expanding our knowledge of the
universe would happily throw a few coppers their way.

